# Download speed, a little disappointed.



## BigEHokie (Sep 22, 2005)

I know it's still in beta but I'm a little disappointed in the download speed. I purchased The Hoax in HD this afternoon and began downloading around 3pm-ish. It's nearing the 5th hour and it's only 75% complete.

I have 3000kbps D/L with VZ DSL and only around 1800kbps is being used for the download.

I know, I know it's still in beta. I was hoping for a little better performance at this point.

I will say this, what we have watched so far looks FANTASTIC in HD. If they can somehow speed up the downloads I'll purchase PPV HD all the time.

Edit: Mods, I apologize for starting a new thread. I didn't see the "general discussion" sticky above. If you like, please move this post to that tread.


----------



## BigEHokie (Sep 22, 2005)

A little update, nearly 9 hours on a 3mbps connection to download a 2 hour HD movie where the speeds where averaging 1.8mbps with no other activity on my network. It's finally done.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds like you're thinking that the video DoD service itself is slow, but look at your VZ speeds first. Using Cox cable I can download and watch the few HD offerings in real time.


----------



## BigEHokie (Sep 22, 2005)

dettxw said:


> Sounds like you're thinking that the video DoD service itself is slow, but look at your VZ speeds first. Using Cox cable I can download and watch the few HD offerings in real time.


How fast is your Cox connection? And if you download, does it use your entire/available bandwidth?

I would think that something was wrong with VZ, but there was available bandwidth that wasn't being used. No doubt 3mbps isn't as fast as what a lot of you guys have, but considering 40% of the available bandwidth wasn't being used something's a bottleneck....I tested a few downloads while I was downloading the movie and with the other downloads the full bandwidth was used.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

The advertised Cox speed is 12-15Mbps down/ 1Mbps up. I'll have to get some tools to provide some statistics, they sure don't provide any. I guess they don't want to give people something to ask questions about. :lol:

Any chance your ISP is throttling back your VOD like Comcast is known to do? What's the term they are using for it, "shaping" traffic?


----------



## cneo (Oct 30, 2007)

I have two DVRs set to network/VOD, one wired, one not. I have Cox cable internet, premier package (supposedly their fastest). When I download a short show whether wired or not, it downloads fast, in real time or faster. However, when I download a movie, or anyting longer, it takes forever, nowhere near real time. Any input, ideas, suggestions? I'm not as kowledgeable as you all appear to be re bandwith etc.

thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cneo said:


> I have two DVRs set to network/VOD, one wired, one not. I have Cox cable internet, premier package (supposedly their fastest). When I download a short show whether wired or not, it downloads fast, in real time or faster. However, when I download a movie, or anyting longer, it takes forever, nowhere near real time. Any input, ideas, suggestions? I'm not as kowledgeable as you all appear to be re bandwith etc.
> 
> thanks


I had a similar problem with my cable modem service. Always tested fine at "full speed", but download times would vary. If I started at 2 AM, I could get just about 1:1 downloads, but if I started it during the day and on a weekend, it would take all day and sometimes longer. I started one at 8 AM and by 4 PM it was only 45%. I setup a DSL modem by this time and paused it. Then moved over to the DSL and within 45 min, the last 55% completed.
Cable modems share bandwidth and clearly mine was over sold, with way too many users on my node causing me to get my speed only about 10% of the time, during heavy usage times [or normal hours].


----------



## steevew6 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a HR20-700....hooked up D* VOD yesterday....hooked up to VERIZON FIOS....5 Mbps/2 Mpbs.....this a.m. I downloaded a four minute music video on Concert to see how long it would take...it took 65 minutes...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

5 Mb/s DSL, 
d/l a 1:33 movie last night in 66 min.


----------



## BigEHokie (Sep 22, 2005)

steevew6 said:


> I have a HR20-700....hooked up D* VOD yesterday....hooked up to VERIZON FIOS....5 Mbps/2 Mpbs.....this a.m. I downloaded a four minute music video on Concert to see how long it would take...it took 65 minutes...


LOL, OUCH! I'm sure you wanted to wait 65 mins to watch a 4 min video


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

BigEHokie said:


> LOL, OUCH! I'm sure you wanted to wait 65 mins to watch a 4 min video


ive heard in the poast on sites like gamefaqs saying at certain times though having a lot of bandwidth FIOS can be a let down with games and what not. so maybe this is the same case here just different service.


----------



## Slump Buster (Oct 10, 2006)

I just gave it a try during Primetime (10:30 p.m. EST) - I was just shy of 1:1 for an SD download. I have a pretty fast connection (10/2).


----------



## SPACECASE (Mar 11, 2007)

I live in a small town where Verizon will not put any money in their equipment and 756kbs is the max speed I can get sot hat makes DOD pretty much useless for me. I did download a movie once it only took 11 hours and the picture quality sucked.


----------



## sack9 (Mar 13, 2007)

I was at a QWEST convention for new products and they had adsl2+ with download speeds at
20mb dn / 1.5 up and It took 4 hrs for a HD movie to download. All the suits were disappointed with the speed. I didn't know if DTV was throttling the speed at the server or what?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sack9 said:


> I was at a QWEST convention for new products and they had adsl2+ with download speeds at
> 20mb dn / 1.5 up and It took 4 hrs for a HD movie to download. All the suits were disappointed with the speed. I didn't know if DTV was throttling the speed at the server or what?


I think I got faster than that for the one HD movie I downloaded with my 5 Mb/s DSL.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

As with any internet service, when hundreds (maybe thousands) of users jump onto the servers at once, response times slow to a crawl. This service is still a beta and the IT guys at DTV probably didn't count on this high amount of usage. 

Give it time and:
1. the novelty will wear off, and
2. the server space will increase


----------

